# Video for Mass Spectrum Test of Melanotan II from Labpe Peptide



## LabpeRep (Jul 3, 2012)

At Labpe.com , we conduct serious research and quality control to ensure the highest quality, the video clip below shows how we apply Mass spectrum test on on Melanotan II, how the data are processed and how reports are generated.






some background information for your research,

what is Mass Spectrum?  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_spectrometry
What are the instruments in the video?
Thermo scientific Accela Auto sampler:
http://www.thermoscientific.com/ecomm/servlet/productsdetail_11152_L10435_80573_11961356_-1

The published Melanotan II M.wt is 1024.2.



Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice!  Wife's first pin was last night.  I'm a happy man.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 3, 2012)

So cool! Can you guys post vids like this more often? It's awesome to see you guys in action churning out these peptides.


----------



## LabpeRep (Jul 4, 2012)

of course, there will be several other video clips ready soon, including the lab rat experiment on Myostatin and Follistatin.



teezhay said:


> So cool! Can you guys post vids like this more often? It's awesome to see you guys in action churning out these peptides.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 4, 2012)

LabpeRep said:


> of course, there will be several other video clips ready soon, including the lab rat experiment on Myostatin and Follistatin.



This is how it's done right here!


----------



## grootfac (Jul 4, 2012)

great!! can't argue with this proof


----------



## savalacad (Jul 4, 2012)

MT-II Molecular weight is 1024.15
and this ms test show the result is 1024.62
almost the same,result is great.
hope the ms report can be posted.


----------



## LabpeRep (Jul 4, 2012)

Here we go, the screen shot of the Mass spectrum report


----------



## wraggejxk (Jul 5, 2012)

touched by what LAPBE do for insuring the  quality of its products.great!


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Jul 5, 2012)

so cool


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Jul 6, 2012)

top quality!


----------



## niCe99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fun fact and for anyone interested: the small peak adjacent to the parent peak (the largest peak showing Melanotan II) showing a molecular mass of 1046u is the sodium salt of Melanotan II (1024 + 22). Any of the smaller peaks below the parent peak could be fragmentation from mass spec. The point is that the parent peak (biggest peak) should be the target molecular mass.


----------



## melandleadley (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## ciulloboe (Jul 6, 2012)

great stuff. labpe is top quality stuff and this is even more proof of that.


----------



## icecube789 (Jul 7, 2012)

great,waiting for more.


----------



## GEZA (Jul 7, 2012)

I like.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 8, 2012)

LabpeRep said:


> of course, there will be several other video clips ready soon, including the lab rat experiment on Myostatin and Follistatin.



Awesome. I actually researched the effects of your IGF-1 Lr3 on a primate test subject exposed to anaerobic training five days a week. The results were intriguing to say the least. I intend to use the same basic methodology while experimenting with your MHP. Where do you recommend researchers inject the substance, in order to observe a more systemic, non-localized growth in the subject?


----------



## getalpha (Jul 8, 2012)

good post.


----------



## Ellien (Jul 8, 2012)

This is goin' to be informative for me.


----------



## Sheer (Jul 9, 2012)

keep going...


----------



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice. thanks


----------



## JonP (Jul 10, 2012)

any more?


----------



## Filessika (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested in   it.


----------



## hulklion (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy to see this.


----------



## mooner (Jul 17, 2012)

nice video.


----------



## ripsid (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice Labpe!


----------



## Nivek (Jul 20, 2012)

Great post keep them coming .


----------



## danlong (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it,nice work.


----------



## nertrue (Aug 14, 2012)

cool,cool,cool


----------



## sovocool (Aug 16, 2012)

Great!Expect  other vids.


----------



## Teis47 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't find Melanotan II on Labpe??


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 29, 2013)

Teis47 said:


> I can't find Melanotan II on Labpe??



They no longer sell it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 30, 2013)

Check out pepbridge...I think you'll find them to be a familiarly trustworthy research company.


----------



## sovocool (Nov 19, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Check out pepbridge...I think you'll find them to be a familiarly trustworthy research company.



the price of pepbridge is almost same with labpe, while worry about the quality, any one used the it's peptide?


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 19, 2013)

I tried pepbridge and it was ok.  Some of the paperwork sent is also similar to labpe.  The only thing that made me a bit leary was that you pay for it via paypal and then the chemical company name that comes up was "labchem consulting company limited" and if you google that name the result is some company in hong kong.  (see below)

Labchem Consulting Co., Limited

Of course that could all be coincidence but ... seems odd if you ask me.  Pepbridge claims to be made in USA but I kind of doubt it based on what I found.

Just an FYI.  Otherwise they were not bad.


----------

